# Donald Duck vs. Adolf Hitler



## Muli (31 Jan. 2012)

Dieser Film von Walt Disney aus dem Jahre 1943 spiegelt sehr stark das damalige Propaganda "Muss" der Vereinigten Staaten wieder. Viel Spaß bei Donald Duck karikativ unter dem Hitler Regime.


----------



## Padderson (31 Jan. 2012)

das war ja genial:thumbup:


----------



## Black Cat (1 Feb. 2012)

Hammer! Super!


----------



## supertoudy (7 März 2012)

Super! rofl3rofl3


----------



## wertzuiop007 (7 März 2012)

*Kuckuck*

happy09


----------



## Marco2 (9 März 2012)




----------

